# Lost Baby Bat



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

It's 6:30 when my dog sniffs our backyard, so I followed him then found a baby bat on the ground. I think it's a vesper bat or a philippine naked-backed fruit bat. It's common here that bats fly at this time. I noticed that the baby bat is still hairless and have closed eyes ( maybe he's only days old ). I know bats use echo-location and scent to find their young, so I picked up a clean cloth and placed the baby bat on a small tree near where I found him.

Did I do the right thing? I wish the mom can found her lost baby.


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

The baby bat is still there abandoned  I have read in some sites that mothers will not accept newborn bats that fell out. Is it ok to adopt him?


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh no  I hope the mom find her baby!! I had a baby bird fall out of the nest they built in my storm drain (nice right lol) n honestly I think she kicked it out cuz she would fly by many times n the poor thing was squeaking n chirping  nature can be cruel sometimes


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Shaddy - It's possible the baby fell out & mom just didn't know what to do, so she ignored it. They can't count, so often they don't even realize if a baby falls out. If you see a baby bird out of the nest again, you can pick it up & put it back in the nest if at all possible, or if you can't see the nest or get to it, you can try making a makeshift nest to see if mom will visit both nests, or call a wildlife rehab to take the baby. 

OP - I wouldn't adopt him unless you are 100% sure you know how to take care of him properly. Often humans that try to adopt & raise wild babies without having the right training or knowledge to feed and care for it properly will do much, much more harm than just letting the baby die on its own. Sounds strange, but...I've seen it happen, numerous times. Prolonging the death & causing bigger issues due to an inappropriate diet just makes things worse rather than helping the critter.

I just googled and found this website - http://wildlife.rescueshelter.com/international?ph Perhaps you can contact a rescue from the site and find out if anyone knows someone who can rehab and release orphaned bats.


----------

